# Building a Dado Jig



## BeauxTi (Feb 26, 2012)

Guys - hoping you can help - I am looking to build this jig .. * www woodsmithshop com download 204 adjustabledadojig.pdf *. Sorry -too new can not post URLs , but you get the idea. Two questions: First the rail pieces need a slot - I don't have a table just hand held router (with plunge). How do I cut the slot ? small piece and needs to be straight. Second - you will see the discussion on Hardboard (Masonite) in one of the inserts. The author recommends 2 sides smooth Hardboard. Anyone know where I can find that?? live in the Austin Texas area and been / contacted most big box/small box/specialty lumber yards with no luck. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

BeauxTi said:


> Guys - hoping you can help - I am looking to build this jig .. * www woodsmithshop com download 204 adjustabledadojig.pdf *. Sorry -too new can not post URLs , but you get the idea. Two questions: First the rail pieces need a slot - I don't have a table just hand held router (with plunge). How do I cut the slot ? small piece and needs to be straight. Second - you will see the discussion on Hardboard (Masonite) in one of the inserts. The author recommends 2 sides smooth Hardboard. Anyone know where I can find that?? live in the Austin Texas area and been / contacted most big box/small box/specialty lumber yards with no luck. Thanks in advance for the help.


I made that dado jig recently and cut the slots with plunge router with edge guide.

Cut the slots into a longer/wider piece of timber and trim to size

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/30181-can-man-have-too-many-jigs.html#post247473

Also I used 1/4" ply instead of hardboard


----------



## BeauxTi (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks James - looks like I need and edge guide jig to start with - played around with the plunge router yesterday got a slot just not in the center where I needed it - so need some adjustment to the depth - thanks for the photos - nice!!!!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

BeauxTi said:


> Guys - hoping you can help - I am looking to build this jig .. * www woodsmithshop com download 204 adjustabledadojig.pdf *. Sorry -too new can not post URLs , but you get the idea. Two questions: First the rail pieces need a slot - I don't have a table just hand held router (with plunge). How do I cut the slot ? small piece and needs to be straight. Second - you will see the discussion on Hardboard (Masonite) in one of the inserts. The author recommends 2 sides smooth Hardboard. Anyone know where I can find that?? live in the Austin Texas area and been / contacted most big box/small box/specialty lumber yards with no luck. Thanks in advance for the help.


Hi Ralph - Welcome to the forum
I'm pretty sure this is the jig you are working on
http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/204/adjustabledadojig.pdf
Check page 3, step 2 carefully. You use the guide you have just created for the jig to cut the zero clearance edge. You don't need a seperate guide for the router. 
I built that jig myself and it works very well. You do need to use it with the same router you used to make it and pay attention to the orientation of the base while using it to accomodate the event that the base could be slightly out of round or not perfectly centered. 
I also have problems getting the hardboard that is smooth on both sides but 1/4" MDF works just as well. MDF does need to be sealed for durability though. I like boiled linseed oil but any sealer that soaks in and hardens will work fine. 
Good Luck


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ralph

Over the years I have made many,many dado jigs and they all work well but the key for me is make it cheap and keep it in the simple way (KISS way) so others can do the same, most know I love jigs and make many of them but it comes down to what do you do with it when you are done with it, the dado jig is a very simple thing to do and you will not use it all the time ,just now and then.
I think most of us are lazy deep down and we want a way to get the job done easy and quick but we want to get it right the 1st.time.

The jig below is a very easy one to make and it will work with any router and when you are done with it you can just hang it on the wall or under the work bench..
It just take 3 screws to mount it to your router a 3 min.job or less the norm I also have one that is just a drop and slot type one that has a hole for a brass guide to drop into ,no need to screw it to the base of the router, one jig for many jobs not just one. 


Router Forums - View Single Post - Homemade tablesaw

http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/33868-homemade-tablesaw.html

Hope this helps, but I will say make all the jigs you can they help you get the job done easy-er and done right but don't go over board by making the Alum.ones or the high price stock ones they look great but most are only used a time or two . 

==


----------



## bsmith78 (Feb 28, 2011)

I built this same jig yesterday and I maybe I can help you with the hardboard questions. I went to Lowes, Home Depot and Menards for smooth (both sides) hardboard. Lowes has tempered, smooth on both sides but its 3/16" thick. Home depot has 1/4" smooth both sides but only in 2'x4' sheets and its $7 per sheet (not tempered, I think). Menards has 1/4" smooth one side not tempered (what I purchased). I ended up using TB II glue for the (2) 10" wide pcs and glued the rough sides together. I thinned out some glue and rollered it onto both surfaces with a paint roller and let it tack up a bit before applying regular un-thinned TB II. I clamped it up and let it dry for a day and it seems fine. When applying the the narrower strips I used contact cement. I applied CC to rough side of the narrow strip and the smooth side of the 10" wide board. I used masking tape to keep the CC off where I did not want it to be. The narrow strips are holding fine and you cannot move them no matter how hard you try. I just used a J-roller to press them down good and let it set overnight.

just a note - the 1/4' I bought is just over 7/32" and (2) pcs. clamped and glued measured just over 7/16", your threaded insert may need to be filed just a bit.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

jschaben said:


> Hi Ralph - Welcome to the forum
> I'm pretty sure this is the jig you are working on
> http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/204/adjustabledadojig.pdf
> Check page 3, step 2 carefully. You use the guide you have just created for the jig to cut the zero clearance edge. You don't need a seperate guide for the router.
> ...



Yes, John.

That is the same as the one I made.


----------



## BeauxTi (Feb 26, 2012)

Can you post pictures of the hard board smooth on both sides? I would like to take it to Lowes and see if they can order it for me- The stores near me have never heard of it...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ralph

Go to a Lumber yard to get your stock..most big box stores will not have what you want..

==



BeauxTi said:


> Can you post pictures of the hard board smooth on both sides? I would like to take it to Lowes and see if they can order it for me- The stores near me have never heard of it...


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Ralph - like Bj said, just go to a lumber yard, not a home center. Even if you could get a home center to order it for you, the minimum order is likely a pallet.


----------



## BeauxTi (Feb 26, 2012)

Guys - I have been / called every lumber center , hardware store, big box, etc. none have Hardboard smooth on both sides with in 60 miles of Austin. If some one has a supply somewhere/anywhere - please tell me where and if possible, post photos. Seems this stuff is as rare as frog hair.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I admit that in almost 65 years, I have never seen "smooth on both sides" in Australia.

Makes one wonder where they can obtain this as in the article.????

I note in the article it is referred to as Service tempered hardboard and the writer claims to use it all the time?


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Many (about 40) years ago I was able to buy "Tempered" hardboard that was 1/8" thick, much harder than standard hardboard, and was smooth on both sides. The brand name was "Masonite". Since then I have tried to buy more of it on two occasions and wasn't able to find any. I ended up using 1/8" Lexan for both projects instead. I sure wish that I could find some as it made great long wearing patterns and jig parts more economically than using plastic. 

Charley


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

I made this jig when the month that Shopnotes came out, and it is trually a GOOD jig. But also very importain follow their instruction on what the say about using the same bit, router base orentation, centering of the bit to base, and so on. Keep in mind that you are working in 1,000 and deviations can cause you slop in that dado,,,,

So why could you not use a different thickness & smooth on one side of a tempered H. board ??????


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Masonite

Angel Care Masonite Board

Alvin Masonite Board for University Series Soft-Sided Portfolio: 23" x

Masonite Lauan 1-3/8" Interior Hollow-Core Door Slabs


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Masonite was a brand name - commonly sold in Australia - I have only seen one smooth side on masonite...

It must still be around somewhere...


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> Masonite was a brand name - commonly sold in Australia - I have only seen one smooth side on masonite...
> 
> It must still be around somewhere...


I found a lumber yard about 40 miles from me that said they could special order it. For most purposes, 1/4" MDF serves admirably. 
I'm thinking of rebuilding my copy of the jig in question here to incorporate a clamp. Will likely go with MDF for the base of that. Probably poplar for the end assemblies.


----------



## BeauxTi (Feb 26, 2012)

my experience with MDF is that it is very susceptible to moisture esp humidity. Usually with in a year, it is warped and degraded. I am not sure I can stop that.


----------



## Dodis (Dec 13, 2011)

I would check further in the big box stores. I can find 1/8" smooth two sides at both Lowe's and HD here on the coast south of Houston. What my grandpa (and most everyone I know) called Masonite, no matter who made it...

Now their "1/4 inch" smooth one side is an out and out lie. It is 3/16" all day long, even thought the label says 1/4". I can deal with 23/32" instead of 3/4", that's not much of a difference, but 25% less... :angry:

I am going to check a local lumberyard that has 1/4" S2S on their website, but special order only. Hopefully I can get by with a few sheets instead of a pallet.

I can't post urls yet, but I'll try this... just replace the commas and add the slash.
www,doitbest,com (slash) Slot+wall+systems-Dpi+Decorative+Panel-model-TS220-doitbest-sku-112531.dib

Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

1/4" Tempered Hardboard by Dpi Decorative Panel - TS220 - More Slot wall systems at doitbest.com

==


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> 1/4" Tempered Hardboard by Dpi Decorative Panel - TS220 - More Slot wall systems at doitbest.com
> 
> ==


Thanks Bj - I did notice if you click on "compare on-line price to store price", it returns a available ship to store only. That explains why I haven't been able to find it there. May have to print out the page and take it in there.


----------

